# 20 week scan -need some confirmation



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies

Can you please have a look at my pics and tell me what you think. Dr said it's 95% girl...we just wanna know for sure  I had mistakingly opened a thread in 2nd tri which was closed down and everyone thought girl too. But thought it be fun to see your input too 

Thank you everyone
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140512_232217.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 33









THOMASKELLY20140512121224434.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 90


----------



## Misscalais

When I had my scan with this bub when we 1st seen between the legs we seen what is on your pic and I was like oh looks like girl but he's a boy, we then seen his bits from a different angle.
But I've also seen pics like this that are indeed a girl, and your bub probably is a girl :)
My suggestion is to put it on the ultrasound prediction thread of the ingender web site. There's qualified ultrasound techs on that site :)


----------



## wishingforbub

Thanks hun!!! I will try that :flower:


----------



## Rickles

That looks exactly like my daugther's scan - I would have said definite girl even if you had not posted the sex. xx


----------



## wishingforbub

Thanks so much Rickles that makes me feel much better


----------



## vickyandchick

I would say girl:flower:
When the sonographer showed us the potty shot there was no mistaking that's he's a boy so I think you're safe :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

id say looks very girly.


----------



## wishingforbub

Thanks ladies... vickyandchick with my son too it was very obvious from 16 weeks.


----------



## wishingforbub

Bump for fun


----------



## bdb84

That's a girl <3


----------



## wishingforbub

Misscalais said:


> When I had my scan with this bub when we 1st seen between the legs we seen what is on your pic and I was like oh looks like girl but he's a boy, we then seen his bits from a different angle.
> But I've also seen pics like this that are indeed a girl, and your bub probably is a girl :)
> My suggestion is to put it on the ultrasound prediction thread of the ingender web site. There's qualified ultrasound techs on that site :)

Thanks for the suggestion hun. I posted the potty shot and one I had from the nub on ingender and everyone said Girl so I'm very excited!! :-D


----------



## Misscalais

wishingforbub said:


> Thanks for the suggestion hun. I posted the potty shot and one I had from the nub on ingender and everyone said Girl so I'm very excited!! :-D

Yay that's so awesome! It's always good to get the girls over there to guess :) congrats on your little girl!


----------



## girlinyork

Looks like my daughter's potty shot :)


----------



## AllyTiel

That's girl no doubt in my mind


----------



## wishingforbub

Thanks girlinyork and allytiel!! :flower:


----------



## Foreign Chick

girl!!!


----------



## smiller1404

Skull theory alone is very girl.. I'm going to say your baby is all girl :)


----------



## cncem

That is exactly what my scan of my daughter looked like yesterday. I knew what I was looking at even before the doc typed girl, lol. Congrats!!!


----------



## wishingforbub

Thanks smiller... I get so confused with scans and skull theory? ???? I need to Google lol 
Cncem congratulations on your little girl  so exciting!


----------



## MorghanW

That's what we in medicine call the 3 line sign. Definitely all girl imo. :thumbup:


----------



## wishingforbub

Thanks MorghanW :flower: I wasn't aware of this 3 line sign for girls before having this scan lol. After seeing these 3 lines is there a chance that it could have been a boy?


----------



## SteffieLee

Definitely a little lady


----------



## wishingforbub

Thanks SteffieLee  so lovely to get this reassurance :flower:


----------



## wishingforbub

Just thought I'd update...I had a scan yesterday at 25 weeks and it's definitely a girl. :yipee: you were all right and thanks for your input :flower:
 



Attached Files:







THOMASKELLY20140618161057111-1.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## SteffieLee

Hooray!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Samantha1991

congradulations


----------

